# HELP...How to download PDF file or book



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am new to Kindle and have not downloaded a book yet.  I don't know how! ( That is embarrassing to admit   )  On Oprahs site she has Suze Orman's book for download.  I have Vista..It says to right click...choose save as target..then I have to choose a target...my computer comes up with Adobe.  Will that work or do I have to choose something else?  And then, I know this sounds stupid, how do I get it on my Kindle?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

There are no embarrassing questions here Molly, we all learn from each other. I don't have a clue how to download a book either because I have only used WN so see you aren't alone.  

You will get a quick answer because there are many people here that know how to do this.
Feel free to ask anything,
Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, it's a PDF file, so Adobe reader is the right program.  I don't know if sending it to Amazon will work for converting it to the Kindle, as it's a copyrighted book.

Betsy


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't know how to send it to Amazon.  Can you tell me how?


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have downloaded the book to my computer as a pdf file.  Do I now email to my amazon kindle email address?  If I do where will it show up?  On my kindle or in my email somewhere?  Oh so confusing.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I too was wondering how to get this book on my Kindle or if it's even possible.  So far I've only downloaded books wirelessly with many from mnybks.net.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

You can send to amazon just like any other pdf file. People have already done it on the amazon.com forums.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

When your computer asks you to choose a target, it wants to know where you want to put the file on your hard drive, and what you want to call it.

To have Amazon convert the PDF to an Amazon e-book, you need to email the PDF file to your Kindle. If this is the first time you have done so, you need to go into your Amazon.com account ->Manage Your Kindle to do two things:

1. Get the email address of your Kindle.
2. Add your email address to a list of approved addresses that your Kindle can receive email from.

Circled in the picture below are the email addresses to my two Kindles, and below that are the two email addresses that the Kindles will accept email from. Where the arrow points is where you can add additional email addresses.










Once you have that done, just send an email with your PDF file attached to you Kindle's email address. Turn on WhisperNet on your Kindle, and it should only take a few short minutes for your converted file to appear on your Kindle.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

That was easy.  I just downloaded my first PDF. 

I was digging through the old threads looking for info and getting more confused.  I can't keep straight which files I have to convert and which I can just send. This thread makes it so easy.

Could we change the Subject line on this thread to...
HELP...How to download a PDF book or file

I just think it would be easier for others to find.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Pidgeon,  Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!  I followed your instructions and I had the book on my Kindle in just a minute.  It was so easy!  I feel so much more confident now about learning the other functions on my Kindle.  Is this how I will download books from other sites too?  I am excited now!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> Pidgeon, Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! I followed your instructions and I had the book on my Kindle in just a minute. It was so easy! I feel so much more confident now about learning the other functions on my Kindle. Is this how I will download books from other sites too? I am excited now!!


I told you we had some intelligent, computer guru's here Molly. I am happy you are excited!

Linda


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

sebat,  I changed it.  I hope it helps when others search for it.  I know I looked too and could not understand some things I found.  Pidgeon's instructions were perfect for someone who has never done it before.  I printed it out so I will have it on hand if I ever forget.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> Pidgeon, Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! I followed your instructions and I had the book on my Kindle in just a minute. It was so easy! I am excited now!!


In complete agreement here. Thank you, Pidgeon! It was pretty exciting to get my first pdf file. Although I wish I would have renamed it before I sent it.

I'm not expecting perfection from a free book but there were no chapters. Is this something I did wrong or is that the way a converted PDF file converts? Or maybe the original file didn't have chapters?

In short, can I fix it? Thanks!


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

KindleMom,  I also wish I would have renamed it.  But I made a note of it and will change the name next time I download.  I also have chapters listed but cannot access them with the wheel.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> sebat, I changed it. I hope it helps when others search for it. I know I looked too and could not understand some things I found. Pidgeon's instructions were perfect for someone who has never done it before. I printed it out so I will have it on hand if I ever forget.


Thanks 
Now we don't have to open the thread to know what's in it.



KindleMom said:


> I'm not expecting perfection from a free book but there were no chapters. Is this something I did wrong or is that the way a converted PDF file converts? Or maybe the original file didn't have chapters?
> 
> In short, can I fix it? Thanks!


I think you would probably have to purchase the book to get the chapter links. You can navigate the book by clicking on the dotted line at the bottom. It won't give you chapters but % of the book. As I'm reading I will probably make a note or bookmark as I get to each chapter. That will allow me to get back to it quickly.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks, sebat.  I think I'll do the bookmark thing too.  I've done that with other free books and so don't mind but was wondering if I could do something different to make this book more user-friendly.  I'm glad to know that I haven't done anything wrong.  Except renaming the file I sent to my Kindle.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Thanks, sebat. I think I'll do the bookmark thing too. I've done that with other free books and so don't mind but was wondering if I could do something different to make this book more user-friendly. I'm glad to know that I haven't done anything wrong. Except renaming the file I sent to my Kindle.


I decided to go the note route. I can actually list it as Chapter 1,2,3,etc.. I think I like that better.

You can then go to...* Menu...My Notes & Marks*...all the highlights are broken down by chapter.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Although I wish I would have renamed it before I sent it.


No reason you couldn't rename the file and send it to your Kindle again.

Not surprised that the chapter breakdown is not there. If it's really important to you, there are other applications where you can do it manually, but I myself would not bother.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I finally tried sending out documents. Just sent my pdfs out. has anyone been charged for converting files yet?

Just got them


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I finally tried sending out documents. Just sent my pdfs out. has anyone been charged for converting files yet?
> 
> Just got them


It's only a dime a file if they charge us. I haven't ever heard of anyone getting charged though.


----------



## Judith (Jan 5, 2009)

They will charge your credit card when you have reached 30 documents (at .10).  It says this under details -- where it tells of the .10 charge.

I have sent many word documents and they converted nicely.  However, I sent a PDF for conversion and it was all messed up.  Somewhere I read that PDF conversion was experimental.  Has anyone else found had trouble?  I don't want to send a bunch of PDF's if they don't convert well.  

Someone on another thread mentioned an mobipocket converter.  Is this a better way to transfer PDF's?

Can you tell I'm new to this?  

Judith


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Judith said:


> They will charge your credit card when you have reached 30 documents (at .10). It says this under details -- where it tells of the .10 charge.
> 
> I have sent many word documents and they converted nicely. However, I sent a PDF for conversion and it was all messed up. Somewhere I read that PDF conversion was experimental. Has anyone else found had trouble? I don't want to send a bunch of PDF's if they don't convert well.
> 
> ...


Hi Judith, welcome. Glad to have you here.

I wrote about PDF conversion in the FAQ. You can read it here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,285.msg13539.html#msg13539

Check that out and if you still have questions, come back and ask. We're here to help.

L


----------



## Judith (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info., Leslie.  I will really have to think about this before I dive in.  I guess I am just trying to do everything at once and I should take it slower.   

I just love my Kindle so far.  In fact I am having so much fun learning how and where to get free and inexpensive books, I haven't had much time to read what I do have on my Kindle.   

Judith


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't worry Judith, it happens to everyone.  

Leslie talked about her FAQ thread and it will answer a lot of technical questions.  If you're looking for book related resources there's a 'booklovers links' thread in the book corner.  There's also a search function so if you have a question you may find the answer that way if it's been previously addressed.  But don't be afraid to post a question to the board if you want to . . . .we'll be happy to point you to the correct thread or further clarify as needed.

Enjoy the Board, and your Kindle. . .and, hey, stop on over to Intros and Welcomes and tell us a little about yourself!

Ann


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Judith said:


> Someone on another thread mentioned an mobipocket converter. Is this a better way to transfer PDF's?


That's the way I do mine. I've converted four or five pdf's on mobipocket and then, instead of emailing them, I'll click and drag it to my documents folder on the kindle. You can email them, this is just my preferred way of doing it.

And I have to thank Ann Von Hagel. She's the one who told me what to do. And Pidgeon92 told me what file to look for!


----------



## nordmann56 (Dec 28, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> In complete agreement here. Thank you, Pidgeon! It was pretty exciting to get my first pdf file. Although I wish I would have renamed it before I sent it.
> 
> I'm not expecting perfection from a free book but there were no chapters. Is this something I did wrong or is that the way a converted PDF file converts? Or maybe the original file didn't have chapters?
> 
> In short, can I fix it? Thanks!


You should be able to rename the file by hooking up to your computer, navigating to the folder in your Kindle, and renaming it the way you rename any other file in Windows Explorer....

Toby


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

nordmann56 said:


> You should be able to rename the file by hooking up to your computer, navigating to the folder in your Kindle, and renaming it the way you rename any other file in Windows Explorer....
> 
> Toby


I just tried this. I had a .txt file that I transferred to my Kindle with the USB -- I could rename that one. A .pdf file that I had transferred -- I renamed it on my computer but when I went back to my Kindle home page, the original name was still there.

L


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

If you convert a PDF file, it then becomes a Mobipocket file, which requires that you update the metadata for the title or author name to be changed as displayed on the Kindle.  You can modify this as you convert the file, if you use Mobipocket Creator: just go to the Metadata screen, change the title and/or author, then make sure to scroll down to the bottom and click Update before Building the file.

If you emailed the file to yourself, you will have to use the Mobiperl program mobi2mobi to modify the metadata.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I just used Mobipocket Creator to convert my Suze Orman .pdf file to .prc for my Kindle. I was able to rename and add author data. It also added the cover image, which did not come when I sent the .pdf file through Amazon. It did not convert the table of contents though. Do I need to add the table of contents manually before completing my build? Also, the initial page breaks are not exactly where they should be.

I also converted the last free Suze .pdf file I have and it did include a clickable table of contents. There is also some weird formating involved, as well as the same funky page breaks. Kindle also does not recognize that there is a table of contents when I use the go to menu.

Any suggestions for how to remedy any of these problems?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Last night, I also emailed my 1st PDF book to my Kindle. I wished that I came here 1st to read the How To's as I was a little bit nervous, but was able to do so with no problems. It was easy. The only thing at the time that I didn't know of, was if I had to plug in the USB cord to transfer the file to my Kindle. On another group, someone said they did. So I did, but nothing showed up. Maybe I didn't wait long enough. Then, I just put on the whispernet & it worked. That was fun!!!
I see that there is another Toby here. 
Toby


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Toby said:


> Last night, I also emailed my 1st PDF book to my Kindle. I wished that I came here 1st to read the How To's as I was a little bit nervous, but was able to do so with no problems. It was easy. The only thing at the time that I didn't know of, was if I had to plug in the USB cord to transfer the file to my Kindle. On another group, someone said they did. So I did, but nothing showed up. Maybe I didn't wait long enough. Then, I just put on the whispernet & it worked. That was fun!!!
> I see that there is another Toby here.
> Toby


Toby, if you sent your file to <name>@free.kindle.com, they will send you an email with the converted file attached. Then you will hook up your Kindle to the computer with the USB cable and have to drag the file into the documents folder on the K. (It doesn't automatically "sync.") If you sent the file to <name>@kindle.com, then it comes over Whispernet, as it sounds like you experienced.


----------



## Bird T (Dec 17, 2008)

Mollyb52,
Thank you for asking the question that I also needed an answer to and for all of you out there, thanks for the answers.  I have downloaded my first pdf file.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bird T said:


> Mollyb52,
> Thank you for asking the question that I also needed an answer to and for all of you out there, thanks for the answers. I have downloaded my first pdf file.


Congrats Bird T on your first post. Welcome! Please go to The Intro/Welcome Board and tell us more about yourself. Feel free to ask questions. 

Linda


----------

